# Trade Motorcycle/ATV Repair work for hunting permission



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Trade shop labor for permission to hunt archery deer and elk on private property near Little or Big Cottonwood Canyon, Parleys Canyon, Lambs Canyon, or East Canyon. I own a shop in murray utah. Call or text Dustin for more info. 801-867-4478


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish I had property for you and I to use. . But I got a atv question. My trx450r blows smoke when it's cold when first started. Do I need a valve job? Valve seats? How much do you charge to diag something like that? P.m me didn't mean to derail your post


----------

